# ETA of eggs?



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol hi all, I was wondering if y'all might take a look at these pics of my hens and see if you could guesstimate if I still have awhile to wait, or if they might be getting close? Thanks
Shannon


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just awhile longer...combs and wattles still pretty pale.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok thank you!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup still pretty pale. How old are they ?


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I'm not quite sure. I got them at the end of may as chicks from tractor supply. But I'm not sure how old they were when I got them. This is a pic a few weeks after I got them:


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They are beautiful birds! I'm feeling jealous, lol. It wont be too much longer, but it will still be a little while. Post pics of their first eggs please!


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

To me they all look like hens I have had chickens for years now and I am pre good at telling hen from rooster at this age.... Let me know if I'm wrong but I think they are all hens


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Except for the one in the back with the long tail.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

JacksonT,

Yes the one in the back ended up to be a Roo! They were all supposed to be hens but he must have slipped through the "sexing" cracks! Lol. I realized he was a Roo a few weeks ago when he seemed to double in size over night and developed really pretty feathering. Then a few days later he crowed! Lol

And I will def post pics of first eggs when they come!

Roger the Rooster:


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! What a pretty bird! I have one that looks a lot like him and I think the partridge colored roos are the prettiest out there.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks! I don't know much I feel like I just lucked out maybe! Lol


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

So another question: this is a hen, right? She doesn't have the saddle feathers like my Roo or anything but the two of them have been fighting since yesterday! He has been mounting her and she had been chasing him off with her wings out and throwing her feet towards him. I'm thinking he's just irritating her? Just wanting to make sure. Also, her crown/crest? And wattles seem larger and redder than my other hens:


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Oops here is a better side picture of her:


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That is def. a hen. She is a beautiful RIR. By what you described, she doesn't want to be breed so she flogged him. I have an American Game hen that does the same thing. She is the boss hen and thinks she is in charge of him, lol. Maybe it's the same with yours.


----------



## rcorliss (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, in my experience if you got them at the end of May they should be laying in November or December.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Still a little time to wait, nice flock though - looking forwards to seeing your egg pictures


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## JazzieBFarm (Sep 26, 2013)

A good way to check if they're laying of going go lay soon is feeling their pubic bones. If you can fit two fingers (roughly, depending in finger size ) between them, then they are laying or going to lay soon. You can judge how close they are by how far apart their pubic bones are, if they're almost two fingers, eggs might be coming in a couple weeks. If they're barely one, you got a ways to go


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Unless they are small chickens with a small frame, then you can't judge by finger width.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Came home today to a surprise!!!


I freaked out!


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Great and may you keep on finding them.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you! My boyfriend and I were walking down to the coop to feed and check waters and he had stopped to throw the ball for our dog so I got there first and opened the roost and just about lost my mind lol! He came running "what?! What?!" (I'm sure thinking everything had been slaughtered or something) and I held up the egg! Lol. Needless to say, he was happy, but not quite on my level.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats Shann0!


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

